# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Demokracia E Lashtesise...

## huggos

*NJE PJESE REALE E HISTORISE QE CDO SHQIPTAR DUHET TA DIJE*  


Formimi i Dhimosit (trupi i qytetarëve) 

Rreth vitit 500 Pr. K. Klistheni pas trazirave të mëdha që ndoqën rënien e diktatorëve (tiraneve, bijve të Pisistratit) mblodhi burrat e Athinës mbi 30 vjec duke i vënë të ishin përpara vetes dhe shoqërisë përgjegjësisë për qytetin dhe atdheun e tyre. Në këtë bashkësi njerëzish janë të gjithë të barabartë, duke qënë të lirë e duke mos pasur nevojë as për mbret e as për administrator më të aftë apo më të zgjuar se ta. Janë tashmë të pjekur dhe e dinë mirë cdo të thotë e mirë apo e keqe për ata vetë si dhe për qytetin, duke u bërë kështu ta aftë të marrin fatin e atdheut në duart e tyre. Për këtë duhej: 

- Të mblidheshin rregullisht në një vend, por edhe jashtë programit kur ishte e domosdoshme. 
- Ky vend të ishte shkëmbi i Pnikës, maja e të cilit u rrafshua dhe u krijua një shesh mbi shkëmb, si dhe një podium i gdhendur. 
- Të gjithë (burrat) të kishin të drejtën për të folur, mjaftonte kjo të ishte deklaruar disa kohë më parë. 
- Të gjithë kishin të drejtë të zgjidhnin dhe të zgjidheshin në grupet e funksionarëve që do ngarkoheshin me detyra për shërbimin e trupit. 
- Koha e funksionit ishte vjetore. 

Zgjedhja bëhej me dy mënyra. Për të gjitha funksionet me short (klirotis). Por për funksionin e gjeneralëve të cilët ishin ngarkuar me organizimin e ushtrisë si dhe mardhëniet me jashtë zgjedhja bëhej me aprovim (ngritjen e dorës) në mënyrë të hapur (hirotonia). 

Shteti ngarkohej me detyrën e pagesës së ditës së punës për pjesmarrësit në mbledhjet e trupit si dhe rrogë vjetore për funksionarët. Fondet gjendeshin nga minierat e argjendit në Lavrio. Nga kontributi i Aleancës si dhe nga sponsoriteti i qytetarëve të pasur të Athinës. 

Shkëmi i Pnikës ndodhej brenda mureve të qytetit, por jashtë vendit të banuar. Prandaj cdo here që duhej të mblidheshin me detyrën e lajmërimit ishte ngarkuar një lajmës (tellall) i cili i thërriste (klisi) jashtë (ek). Për këtë arsye mitingu i trupit në shkëmbin e Pnikës quhej ek-klisia (klisha - kisha). _(=kuptimi i vertete i fjales Kishe)_ 

Në mbledhje oratori jepte mendimin e tij për problemet e ndryshme shoqërore politike të qytetit duke dhënë edhe sygjerim. Njerëzit e tjerë në fund votonin për atë që u sygjerua. 

Zakonisht të gjithë burrat dilnin të flisnin përpara për të gjitha temat e tyre. Madje duhet theksuar se ishte në menyrë të vecantë i respektueshëm një njeri qe publikonte mendimet e tij perpara kishës. Disa here vecse kishte njerëz të tjerë të cilët për arsye turpi apo paaftësie nuk donin të dilnin përpara. Këta quheshin privat (idhiotes=idiotët) duke u tërhequr gradualisht nga shoqëria. 

Kisha e Dhimosit e cila jetoi rreth 48 vjet (479-431 Pr. K.) u bë shembull për të gjitha qytet-shtetet e tjera të asaj kohe. 

*CFARE MENDONI PER KETE MENYRE ORGANIZIMI NE DITET E SOTME? EGZISTON DIKU NE FORME QEVERIJE, ORGANIZATE APO CIVILIZIMI? A NUK MENDONI SE ESHTE NDOSHTA KJO NJE MENYRE QE MUND TE ZHVILLOHET FORUMI YNE??*

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Sokoli

Huggos, e ke vene pak te thate ketu ne forum keshtu qe veshtire te terheqe ndonje llafazan nga forumi kjo teme.

Une nuk po arrij dot te ndaj nese qellimi yt eshte Diskutimi i fenomenit "(e)klisi" ne vecanti, apo "dhimokratise" ne pergjithesi.

Per mejtimin tem, me mire do te qe te diskutonim komplet fenomenin e demokracise se pare ne Bote, "dhimokratise" ne Greqine e lashte.

----------


## huggos

Shume dakort.. Ndoshta ngaqe kam shume gjera ne mend nuk u bera dhe aq i qarte...

Le te diskutojme pra per termin "demokraci" me frymezim nga lashtesia... por edhe nga modernizimi (i deshtuar)...

euxaristo,
huggos

----------


## baobabi

Forumi yne nuk mund te organizohet ne formen qe e ke pershkruar per aresyen e krijimit.

Problemi i krijimit eshte problemi i pare dhe mbas tij vjen historia.

Si duhet kuptuar kjo, se mbase eshte pak teorike.

Teknologjia mbi te cilen eshte i konceptuar forumi nuk eshte e bere mbi konceptin e demokracise ne mendjen e programuesve por ate te centralizmit.

Dmth ligjin e ben Zoti, kupto administratori i forumit, dhe anetaret jane te detyruar qe te mos mekatojne, kupto bien dakord me idete e Zotit, pra administratorit i cili meqenese eshte dembel ve ne pune engjejt, kupto moderatoret.

Duke vijuar me tej rrjedh se e vetmja menyre qe forumi te behet demokratik eshte qe te krijohet nje teknologji e cila te zbatoje demokracine.

Mundet qe ne internet te kete forume me kete koncept dhe qe forumi te behet demokratik duhet qe ai te mbeshtetet mbi zgjidhje te tille.

Qe te mos i mbetet hatri administratoreve dhe moderatoreve po them se ky forum nuk eshte nje diktature ndaj mendimit te lire por eshte i ndertuar sipas parimit te centralizmit demokratik.

Per qellimin qe ka them se eshte ne binare te duhur.

----------


## Sokoli

Bao, po me huggone sikur e lame t'a nisnim nga lashtesia, hahaha.
Kismet ku mund te dilnim... Nejse. Atyre qe thua per forumin nuk po u bej asnje koment se ku i dihet se sa mund te shtoj edhe une nese nis te komentoj.

Mos te shperndahemi ju lutem. Nese doni te debatoni ato qe thote Baoja une sugjeroj te hapim nje teme me vete.
Nese do analizojme demokracine e lashte, fillesen e saj po vazhdojme.

Ja t'i ve nje shkarpe zjarrit une:
Fjala "Demokraci" vjen nga Greqishtja e lashte. "Demos" qe do te thote popull, dhe "Kratos" qe do te thote shtet. Pra e perkthyer varferisht do te thote "shteti i popullit". Nje sistem ku vendos populli me ane te votes se lire. Ky sistem, me sa thote historia e njohur e njerezimit eshte shfaqur dhe vene ne praktike per here te pare ne qytetin e Athines.
Qe te "merrje pjese" ne procesin e "vendimmarrjes" ne ate kohe duhet te plotesoje disa kritere kryesore: Duhet te ishe qytetar i (padyshim i lire) Athines, duhet te ishe mashkull, dhe duhet te ishe mbi 30 vjec.
(per detajet si funksiononte ky sistem konkretisht, instancat, emertimet etj. ju informon huggos po deshi, (se e di qe i ka qef  :ngerdheshje:  ).


p.s.
Nje kercep te madh po e hedh njehere tjeter se mbarova per gjume.

----------


## huggos

*Me gjithe qejf...* 






> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> 
> *Anetaret e Dhimosit (Bashkise) duhej:
> 
> - Të mblidheshin rregullisht në një vend, por edhe jashtë programit kur ishte e domosdoshme. 
> - Ky vend të ishte shkëmbi i Pnikës, maja e të cilit u rrafshua dhe u krijua një shesh mbi shkëmb, si dhe një podium i gdhendur. 
> - Të gjithë (burrat) të kishin të drejtën për të folur, mjaftonte kjo të ishte deklaruar disa kohë më parë. 
> - Të gjithë kishin të drejtë të zgjidhnin dhe të zgjidheshin në grupet e funksionarëve që do ngarkoheshin me detyra për shërbimin e trupit. 
> - Koha e funksionit ishte vjetore. 
> ...


Qellimi i  kesaj teme ka te beje me shume me njohjen e menyres se organizimit te qeverisjes me te suksesshme te te gjitha koherave...... e per te dale ne ndonje perfundim (me ne fund).


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Sokoli

Heh sa shpejt ecin ngjarjet... :perqeshje:  

*Qellimi i kesaj teme ka te beje me shume me njohjen e menyres se organizimit te qeverisjes me te suksesshme te te gjitha koherave...... e per te dale ne ndonje perfundim (me ne fund).*

Huggos duket qe e admiron ate sistem ngritur ne ate shoqerine qe e admiron gjysma e shoqerise sone te civilizuar (se gjysma tjeter as qe ia ka fare haberin).



Huggos, perse e quan me te suksesshme? Mos valle sepse ishte aplikuar nga nje shoqeri pa te meta?
Mos valle sepse ne ate kohe vetem 30 % e popullsise se Athines gezonte lirine? Mos valle sepse grave nuk u lejohej te merrnin pjese ne vendimmarrje? Mos valle sepse pedofilia, homoseksualizmi e orgjite ishin pjese e traditave te asaj shoqerie? Apo mos valle sepse ne ate periudhe lulezoi filozofia?
Kush filozofi?
Ja t'a shome ca edhe kete filozofi. Si lindi, si u mbrujt e si u transformua.
Lindijen e filozofise une per vete e shoh kryesisht gjate xhirove te Sokratit ne "Agora". Aty ai nisi te perballej me sofiste te ndryshem, te qytetit a te ardhur etj, etj, etj... Dakort, bukur, me pelqen edhe mua. Po ne fakt, kur mendimtaret e medhenj permendin Athinen e lashte, filozofet e sistemin e tyre demokratik (qe per mua jane gjera te lidhura me njera-tjetren), "harrojne" te permendin faktin se 70% e popullsise i kishte te drejtat ZERO. 70% e popullsise shitej, blihej, shfrytezohej diten si kafshe pune e naten si objekt seksual ne menyrat me perverse te imagjinueshme.
(Sokratin personalisht po e le pakez menjane per nej fare periudhe nga kjo turme po mos harro qe edhe ai ne kete periudhe eshte mbrujtur si njeri).

Tani hidhemi edhe te e gjithe elita "fantastike" qe "e polli" dhe "e zbatoi" ate sistem, tek mendimtaret e saj:
E ke idene sa perqind e shoqerise se Athines punonte si kafshe qe keta mendimtare te rrinin gjithe diten e dites neper maja shkembenjsh apo lendina te lulezuara me nga nje gote vere ne dore e te benin ate "FILOZOFINE" e madhe (qe une e ti e adhurojme aq shume ne kohen qe na tepron mes halleve te dites per mbijetese _(nuk e di ne e merr vesh huggo ku e kam fjalen_).?

Pra duhen pare gjerat me nga larg. Vertet ai sistem ka pasur te mirat e tij, por ka pasur edhe nje ane te erret. Te mos harrojme pastaj manovrimet qe beheshin nga tregtaret e medhenj e me influence etj... 


Une jam njeri qe shfaq tendenca pesimiste ndonjehere. Keto tendenca nuk me rrjedhin nga gjera "te prekshme" por thjesht nga nje veshtrim ne vija te trasha qe i bej shoqerise sone e ketij sistemi. Per mendimin tim, ai sistem zbatohet edhe sot e kesaj dite (me mutacionet e rastit kuptohet). Te mos keqkuptohemi te dashur lexues, kjo nuk eshte nje thirrje per komunizem, por thjesht nje konstatim. Shoqeria jone nuk ka perparuar as edhe nje centimeter ne kete drejtim por ne drejtime te tjera sekondare.
Kjo gje, mua nuk me ngjall ndonje shprese te madhe per te nesermen. Pra kur dihet se ka ndodhur per mijera vjet, c'me shtyn mua te besoj se do te ndryshoje ne shekullin e ardhshem? 
Njerzit vrisnin njeri-tjetrin me gure, pastaj me comange, me vone me shtiza, shigjeta e shpate, me pas me plumba e sot me rraketa.
Po neser? Padyshim qe kjo shoqeria jone "e kulluar" po punon se si te perparoje me nje element te ri *po ne te njejtin drejtim*.

Te mos harrojme dhe menyren si u denua Sokrati nga ajo shoqeri aq demokratike dhe e drejte.



Huggosit:
Nese vertet te pelqen aq shume ky sistem, mire do te qe te merreshim ca me filozofine aktuale qe egziston sot: Millin! "E mira me e madhe per sasine me te madhe".

----------


## huggos

*Nje sqarim i nevojshem...*  


Prita paksa se mos kishte ndonje nderhyrje nga ndonje tjeter... po nejse. Here tjeter me mire... 

Jemi ne vitin 500 Para Krishtit, ku Athina egzistonte si qytet-shtet. Informacionin me te gjere e dhame me siper (#1). 10 vjete me pas (490) Perset nisen te sulmojne Athinen me 6000 ushtare. Te trembur athinjotet kerkojne ndihmen e Spartianeve (me te cilet me pare ishin armiq). _Ndoshta ne kete pike ja vlen te permendim se ka nje ngjashmeri te gjuhes se sparteve (dorike) me ate te shqipes, megjithese gjeografikisht jemi teper larg._ Nje vrapues shkon te lajmeroje spartanet per sulmin e perseve duke udhetuar 240km brenda dy diteve (ky eshte maratonomaku i degjuar..)

Athina duhej te organizohej menjehere. Hapi i pare, organizon shtetin duke liruar te gjithe sklleverit. Deri ne diten e sotme emrat e sklleverve te liruar jane ne muret e Delfit (i kam pare me keto dy sy...  :krimbi:  ) Atehere te gjithe qytetaret dhe keta neopolites krijuan nje ushtri prej 11.000 ushtaresh, te cilet luftuan kunder perseve dhe sigurisht i munden. 

Hapi i dyte menjehere pas fitores ishte krijimi i nje shteti te ri me baza demokratike (jo PD..  :perqeshje:   mos harroni *demos = grupi i qytetareve*). Keshtu pra nuk kemi me 70% te shtypur, por 100% burra te lire (pervec grave qe per mendimin tim, bene mire qe si ngaterruan me qeverisjen..  :perqeshje:   ). Filozofet nuk ishin petagoge universiteti, por njerez te thjeshte, si psh ndertues, pemeshites etj... (mbaj mend nje verejtje te nje petagogut tim te matematikes ne Tirane qe na thoshte... ska te zgjuar e budallenj. Egzistojne thjesht disa rregulla qe nese i pervetson, fitove...). Keta njerez te thjeshte pra, duke qene te lire te zgjedhin e vendosin vete per fatin e atdheut te tyre, u ndjene pergjegjes dhe u kujdesen qe cdo gje e behej e sakte dhe e dobishme si per ata ashtu edhe per brezin qe do te vinte me pas.. Nese mund te kuptohet qarte *ata nuk ishin aspak indeiferente per vendin e tyre*...

Ne periudhen e lire 48 vjecare te Demokracise kemi KRIJIMIN e filozofise, matematikes, kimise... e te cdo lloj shkenceje tjeter kemi deri ne ditet e sotme. Te gjithe punonin, e te gjithe zhvilloheshin... perse ???? (pak durim.. kete do ta themi here tjeter...)

Ky sistem (qe per mua mbetet vertet unik per rolin dhe shembullin qe dha..) vertetoi se vetem me nje qellim e me nje mendim te perbashket, dikush (qofte individ apo komb) ne menyre te lire mund te thyeje cdo ide apo pengese. Perndryshe do te kemi thjesht *elite dhe mase*... te shoqeruara si gjithmone nga deshtimi i perjetshem i njeres si dhe pakenaqesia e tjetres pale.

A kemi mundesi te gjejme *piken* perse ky sistem ishte i perkryer ??? A mund te behet ne ditet e sotme dicka e ngjashme? Ku dhe si?


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Sokoli

Sa per rastin e sklleverve, eshte fakt i njohur, besoj dhe per shume te tjere. Po ky fakt, nuk eshte kurrsesi tregues i demokracise, pasi ata u leshuan ne kohe lufte (s'po vazhdoj gjate se kjo teme nuk me intereson ne kete moment).
Te perqendrohemi aty ku do ti:
Une mendoj se eshte e PAMUNDUR te zbatohet ajo qe ti deshiron, qoft edhe ne forum.
Pse? 
Ja t'a nisim problemin nga fundi (sic bejne edhe ne matematike, megjithse filozofia eshte moter e matematikes): [Pengesa me e madhe jemi vete NE, per vete faktin sepse jemi njerez te varur nga nje sere parametrash te papercaktueshem..

*Kjo nuk do te thote ama qe nuk mund te bejme nje tentative*. Gjithsesi, jo para se te percaktohet plani teorik.
Do te me dukej nje "eksperiment" interesant.

----------


## huggos

Le te vazhdojme.. 


E hapa kete teme sepse do te deshiroja mendimin tuaj real persa i perket menyres se organizimit apo drejtimit te nje grupi njerezish.. qofshin keto shoqata, parti, organizata e pse jo edhe forume.

Sigurisht ato gjera qe kane ndodhur ketu e mijera vjet me pare mund te na ndihmojne deri ne nje fare mase.. te percaktojme disa pikveshtrime.. por nuk mund te jene per ne 100% shembull i realizueshem. 

Per shkak se jemi pjesmarres active te nje forumi... *do te doja te dija per menyren me te mire te bashkebisedimit (qe ju mendoni) ndoshta te influencuar sado pak edhe nga shembulli i mesiperm.* 

Nese ka turp i pari.. le te vazhdoje i dyti..  :perqeshje:  


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Eni

Ne demokraci a ekzistojne rregullat?

Njerezit "e lire" a i pranojne rregullat ?

----------


## huggos

*Hidhuni nje sy rregullave...*


sorry.. nuk mund ta vendos dot fotografine !!!  :konfuz:

----------


## baobabi

Zbatimi i Demokracise duke kopjuar ate te lashtesise ne ditet e sotme nuk ka qene i mundur teknikisht dhe teknologjikisht.

Qe ajo lloj forme te zbatohet kerkon ne shkalle te larte iniciative dhe vullnetarizmi gje e cila mund te aplikohet vetem per nje grup te vogel njerezish.

Per masa me te medha dhe diverse ne menyre jetese dhe te menduari eshte pothuajse e pamundur ajo shkalle pjesmarrjeje.

Per kete aresye jane gjetur format per t'a modifikuar demokracine duke ruajtur parimet mbi te cilat ajo funksionon.

Pra nga forma ku individet drejtpersedrejti marrin pjese ne procesin e diskutimit dhe te vendimmarrjes, kalohet ne formen e perfaqesimit politik.

Ne kushtet e sotme kjo eshte zbatuar fare mire ne vendet e Evropes dhe Amerikes se Veriut.

Ne situaten e sotme, kompleksiteti i problemeve eshte i tille qe ajo pjese e njerezve qe perfaqeson mendimin politik te jete profesioniste pra e organizuar ne Parti politike dhe kjo eshte bere.

Nga ana teknologjike do te ishte shume e kushtueshme qe te gjithe njerezit te mblidheshin dhe te diskutonin bashkarisht.

Imagjino ketu nje grup prej 80 milion gjermanesh te mbledhur per te diskuruar dhe ku secili te kete te drejten e fjales. Nuk do ia dilnin kurre qe te merrnin qofte edhe nje vendim te vetem.

Por kjo nuk eshte domosdoshme. Zgjidhja me perfaqesim jo vetem qe eshte praktikisht e zbatueshme por edhe e kontrollueshme.

Tashme jane percaktuar edhe parametrat aritmetike te perfaqesimit. Per cdo zone elektorale ka nje numer te caktuar votuesish te cilet perfaqesohen me nje te zgjedhur.

Konkurrimi i ideve behet nga kandidatet dhe te drejten per te qene i tille e ka kushdo.

Permiresimi i teknologjise se procesit te votimit dhe te zgjedhjeve do te coje ne rritjen e interesit dhe te vullnetarizmit ne pjesmarrje por kjo kurrsesi nuk do te ndryshoje afatin e nje mandati.

Mandati katervjecar i zgjedhur ka treguar praktikisht se eshte nje afat kohor efikas per te zbatuar ne praktike premtimet elektorale.

Kur ka situata te pazakonta e drejta per te ndryshuar politiken ekziston dhe madje mekanizmi eshte i ligjeruar.

Pra sic e konkludoj une, sistemi me i mire politik po funksionon me sukses ne Evrope dhe Amerike.

----------


## huggos

*Ja edhe Rregullat...*

Shikoni se si te gjithe ishin veshur me 'kostume e kollare'.. Te gjithe flisnin 'me radhe' e kush kerkonte fjalen 'conte doren' Po gjithashtu shikoni edhe pjesmarresit... a ju duken docentet e filizofet me te medhenj qe historia njohu ndonjehere ???

*E megjithate ishin.. sepse ishin te lire...*

----------


## huggos

Dua ndopak te flasim per termin "demokraci", sic e mendojme... e jo sic na paraqitet..


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Sokoli

*Kush i gjen dot te metat themelore ne arsyetimin e meposhtem, ka nje kafe prej meje*

----------


## Sokoli

(nuk jane lojra fjalesh)
Demokraci = Demos + Kratos
Demos = Popull
Kratos = Shtet
pra, Demokraci = Popull + Shtet
(shteti i popullit, vullneti i popullit, vendos shumica)

[po vazhdoj te llomotis duke patur parasysh se ky debat eshte hapur me qellimin e mire per te shoshitur Demokracine reale. Pra kur te lexoni "Demokraci" me poshte, kam parasysh ate te mirfillten, perfekten]

(X = mendimi i pakices, marrim rastin ekstrem, vullnetin individual... ajo qe do Huggos te diskutojme... e panjohura pra...)
Padyshim qe nuk do te quhej_ Demokraci e mirfillte_ nese nuk do te perfshihej edhe mendimi individual pra (imi, yti, i tij).

Pra popull = Shumica
X = Individi

Demokracia = Popull + Shtet + X => 
Demokracia = (Popull + Shtet) + X =>
X = Demokraci - (Popull + Shtet)=> X = 0   :konfuz:   :i habitur!:  
X=0 thellesisht llogjikisht, pasi realisht do te dilte X = 1, 1 = une, 1 baras mendimi personal pra, por une them 0 sepse :
(po ti heqesh sistemit Demokratik Shtetin dhe Popullin, cfare mbet? Llogjikisht asgje pervec mendimit personal)
X=0 
Mori vesh gje njeri? X =  vullneti individual pra. Jo per gje, po nese X do te ishte i ndryshem nga 0 do te kalonim ne Monarki ose ne anarshi.
Pra mendimi individual vleka 0 (zero).* Po praktika e mbeshtet kete arsyetim?* (vejeni veten ne vend te X per nje moment).

Zberthejme pakez (kinezce) termin Demokraci, megjithse *JO* dhe aq ne funksion te vazhdimit te asaj qe dua te them (mbase ne funksion te pergjigjeve tuaja te mevonshme):
_Demokraci_ = Shteti i popullit (hiqeni ekuacionin nga mendja tani per tani). Shteti eshte organ qe zbaton vendimet e marra nga populli (teorikisht), pasi nga populli eshte zgjedhur me ane te votes se lire (teorikisht flasim akoma).[Vota nuk eshte kurre "e lire" po per kete do te flasim ne nje te ardhme relative] Populli vetqeveriset. Pra _qeveria_ eshte e popullit. Ne cdo shtet te botes, kjo eshte zbatuar teorikisht. Praktika mendoj se ne thellesi ka devijuar per arsye njerzore ( diferenca drastike ne OREKSE, dhe VIRTUTE).


baza e konceptit te sotem per demokracine eshte:
- Liria jote mbaron aty ku fillon liria ime. 
- Shumica vendos per te gjithe.

*Po keto dy te mesipermet a nuk ju duken paradokse?*
Pasi, qe te vendose shumica edhe per pakicen, (qofte edhe nje njeri i vetem), tregon se per te ruajtur Lirine e saj, shumica ka shkelur mbi lirine e pakices (me keq akoma po te ndodhe anasjelltas). 



Une mendoj se per te pasur nje _Demokraci_ te mirfillte, nuk duhet te kete ligje, 0, nul... 
Per mua,   Demokracia = Ligje x 0 por kjo sjell qe 
=> Demokracia = 0.  Dhe eshte korrekte, pasi ne nje vend Demokratik, (ku populli vendos per veten nderkohe qe secili eshte populli) secili vendos per veten. 
Po Ligjet c'jane? A nuk jane per te ruajtur te drejtat dhe lirite individuale? Po individi i virtytshem ua ka nevojen ligjeve? 

*Pra kjo behet vetem me nje menyre, duke krijuar shoqerine perfekte, shoqerine 100% te Virtytshme, ku individi eshte 100% i virtytshem.*
Lind pyetja, ne si qenie materiale, jemi te ndryshme nga 0, rrjedhimisht edhe Demokracia do sjelle ne ate nivel (ne te prekshmin).

Dhe qe te dalim ne nje ekuacion te pelqyeshem, duhet qe :
Demokracia = Ligje x 0 + popull + X 
(X eshte mendimi individual gjithmone, une, ti , ai , ajo).
=> Demokracia = popull + X

(Nje moment, ku dolem? Dolem ne perfundimen qe thame ca radhe me siper, qe shumica perjashton pakicen :
 X = Demokraci - popull
ose pakica shumicen:
populli = Demokraci - x (mendimin individual)

Po sikur ta shihnim ndryshe?
Ne jeten e perditshme shohim qe secili deshiron te imponoje mendimin e tij ne forma te ndryshme.
Demokraci = Popull x X  (x i vogel simbol i shumezimit)
Mirpo neve na duhet qe Demokracia = 1 dhe vetem 1 (vetem keshtu do na hynte ne pune)
At'here:
1 = popull x X =>
kjo perfshin mundesine qe populli = 1
dhe x = 1
Pra te gjithe te kene nje mendim. Po a eshte kjo e arsyeshme?
Edhe mundet... (edhe pa dhune)

Ajo qe plasa te them eshte se drejt Demokracise se mirfillte (perfekte) shkohet vetem duke pasur individe 100% te Virtytshem.

(shihni "perralleza jone" me unazat)

Vetem ne kete menyre, nuk ka nevoje per ligje pasi nuk ka kush t'i shkele. *po a eshte e mundur kjo ne shoqerine tone?* :P)
Demokracia e mirfillte eshte si infiniti matematikor, i afrohemi pa e prekur kurre. Ne rast se ajo preket, ne te gjithe jemi qenie perfekte, pra Zoter (e prisha fare ë :P).

Nejse, ky eshte nje lloj arsyetimi pllebishtaro-metodiko- algorithmik te cilin e vura ketu per qef, thjesht per te mos postuar nje fjali te vetme e cila mund te ishte:

"Pa pasur njerez te mire, s'ka Demokraci te mire". Ose: "Pa pasur Njerez perfekte, s'ka Demkoraci perfekte".


E VETMJA KESHILLE QE MUND TI JAP NDOKUJT QE VRET MENDJEN PER PUNE TE TILLA, ESHTE TE KULTIVOJE NJEREZ, a te pakten, ne rastin me njerzor ...



p.s.
S'me ben dora te shtyp post se me vjen te flas edhe me, megjithse edhe kaq qe shume, mbase. :i hutuar:

----------


## Sokoli

Marrim Komunizmin per nje moment.
Bazat e tij teorike, jane shoqeria njerzore me afer te perkryeres (te njohura deri tani). Po, po, eshte e vertete. Sikur komunizmi te vihej realisht ne zbatim do te ishte sistemi me i perkryer qe do te kishim deri me sot. Por a eshte vene dot ne zbatim duke iu permbajtur "letres" ama? Padyshim qe jo. Historia, pervoja e vertetojne kete gje.

Cili eshte rregulli themelor i kesaj teorie?

Te punojne te gjithe sa kane mundesi, dhe te marre secili aq sa ka nevoje. (bazuar ne NDERGJEGJEN e larte te individit)
Normative me te virtytshme se kjo nuk ka. Po a eshte zbatuar dot ne praktike? JO!
Pse? Sepse, komunizmi u mundua te krijoje shoqeri te ndergjegjshme duke u bazuar ne individe te pandergjegjshem (te pakultivuar me sakte). 
Pra komunizmi, eshte nje tentative per te krijuar shoqerine e virtutshme me individe te pavirtytshem. 
Ky eshte gabimi i Komunizmit. Ky eshte provimi qe e mbet Komunizmin ne klase. Ja pra pse Komunizmi eshte i destinuar te mbese perhere ne letra (vetem teori).


Te gjithe individet qe kane perqafuar dhe kane per ta perqafuar kete teori ( te gjithe ata qe e quajne veten komuniste pra), genjehen dhe u zhvendoset vemendja mbi efektet perfundimtare duke harruar rrugen qe do te ndjeke ajo teori gjate zbatimit.
Padyshim, perderisa jemi dhe do vazhdojme te jemi qenie te varura nga Orekse, perdorim 3-4% te kapacitetit intelektual etj etj... shoqerite e perbera nga individe te tille kane per te qene gjithmone teper larg perfektes.
Pra q te ndertosh nje sistem shoqeror sa me te mire, duhet te fillosh te kultivosh individin!

----------


## huggos

*Bukur e the Sokol,* 

Atehere edhe demokracia edhe komunizmi perbashkohen ne piken me te rendesishme. Suksesi dhe Deshtimi i te dyja teorive varet *vetem* nga nje komponent qe quhet *njeri*. Dmth tani nuk flasim me per lloje te ndryshme teorish (ne thelb)... por vetem per piken sesi keto teori trajtojne *njeriun*. 

Pikerisht ketu mbeshtetet edhe fanatizmi im, persa i perket Demokracise Athinjote. Sepse mbeti ne histori si i vetmi sistem qe i dha 100% liri te plote individit. Panvarsisht se jetoi rreth gjysem shekulli.. per ne mbetet si nje prove reale.. Dhe ky ishte suksesi i saj. 

Brenda nje qyteterimi egzistojne shume njerez. Askush nga ne nuk i mjafton vetevetes. Pra askush nuk mund ti beje dot te gjitha punet, prandaj secili perpiqet te specializohet ne nje fushe te caktuar ku ai/ajo shikon se mund te jape rendiment, por gjithashtu mund te gjeje edhe vetveten atje. Pra te gjithe jane te ndryshem persa i perket pamjes, mendimeve, talenteve si dhe mundesive qe poseidojne. Disa prej tyre kane ngjashmeri por perseri mbeten te ndryshem. Le ti bashkojme keta njerez (me ngjashmeri..) e te formojme keshtu grupe te ndara sipas (ndoshta..) talenteve, profesioneve dhe mundesive qe kane. Pra kemi nje shoqeri (qyteterim..) me grupe qe kryejne funksione te ndryshme.

Kur secili nga grupet kryen funksionin e tij (ate qe di te beje..) atehere kemi nje shoqeri te plote. Kjo nuk do te thote se meqenese disa jane arketare, qeveritare.. e disa jane bujq apo roje... nuk kemi shoqeri te rregullt.  Apo kemi elite dhe mase... Secili ka gjetur vendin qe i takon duke bere punen e tij ne menyren me te mire. Pra deri tani gjithmone kemi dimo=qytetare=shumice. 

Ceshtja mbetet si trajtohet kjo shumice. *Forumi yne gjthashtu eshte i perbere nga persona te ndryshem me cilesi e veti te ndryshme.. Dhe ne thelb mund ta quajme kete forum nje shoqeri apo jo. Problemi ketu qendron ne mosperdorimin e virtyteve te cilat nuk perdoren per dy arsye.. ose anetaret skane besim tek vetvetja apo nuk duan (1) ose ligjet e formuara ketu nuk i lejojne te shprehen lirshem (2).* Ne te dyja rastet vecse rezultati eshte i njejte.. 

Atehere pyetja lind: A kemi mundesi ne ketu ne forum te bejme nje prove virtuale te demokracise se vertete ???


Pjesa e Dyte

Ne nje shoqeri te shumices a duhet te egzistojne ligjet ???

*vazhdimi vijon..*

----------


## huggos

*Dicka edhe per ligjet..* 



Ligjet (qe jane pjese e domosdoshme e shoqerise) nese vlejne njesoj per te gjithe. (nuk flasim ketu per sistemet e sotshme qesharake..). Problemi mbetet vetem ne thurjen hartimin e ketyre ligjeve. Por megjithate ligjet jane pjese e domosdoshme e nje shoqerie demokraike=popullore=te te gjitheve. Le te marrim psh nje nga grupet e mesiperme (shembull i njohur per ty..)

Roja. (Pjestar i shoqerise sone..). Qe dikush te jete roje kjo do te thote se ai duhet te zoteroje disa cilesi te vecanta.. qe dikush tjeter nuk i ka si psh ndijim te mprehte, guxim per te gjurmuar armikun... e nese nevojitet perleshje trup me trup duhet te zoteroje edhe nje fare force (egersie, epersie) ne menyre qe ti beje balle ketij armiku. 

Po a mund te jete trim i mire (per ruajtjen e vendit) nje njeri nese nuk e ka ne natyren e tij te jete i eger, i forte.. si ne trup ashtu edhe ne shpirt ?? Atehere si ka mundesi njerez te tille te dhunshem nga natyra te mos jene (ne te njejten kohe) te rrezikshem edhe per shoqerine ku ata jetojne?? Ai e ben shume mire punen e tij.. por nese nuk ka ligje.. atehere drejtimin dhe qeverisjen (i ndihmuar nga egoja) do ta marrin luftaraket qe jane te forte ne trup.. por teper te dobet ne mencuri ???

Pra ligji... mbetet si vendosja e nje stabiliteti profesionalo-intelektual dhe duhet te mbyllet ketu. Vazhdimi sjell pasojat qe cdokush i shikon perreth...

Per sot naten e mire..

miqesisht,
huggos


P.S.
[b][i]Cfare eshte ajo/Ai qe egziston perjetesisht e nuk lindi asnjehere... dhe cfare eshte ajo qe lindi gjithmone dhe nuk egzistoi asnjehere  :perqeshje:  

P.S.S.
Me sa mbaj mend une... nuk ndaluam pjesmarrjen e te tjereve ne kete teme. Nese ka turp i pari, le te vazhdoje i dyti..  :perqeshje:

----------

